# Women kayakers? HAHAHA



## JHripper (Jun 7, 2009)

i would put the thumbs up on that statement based on my personal experience


----------



## Id725 (Nov 22, 2003)

The good chica paddlers just won't hang out with the kind of moronic losers that could post such a statement. That's why you Trolls have never seen them.


----------



## JHripper (Jun 7, 2009)

thats what she said


----------



## brownthestout4 (Sep 25, 2011)

You're a girl I can tell


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Question: How can you tell the difference between a dickhead and JHripper or brownshispants?

Answer: At least a dickhead has something to offer a girl.

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA!!!!


I'm guessing this thread was meant to the start some flaming, since there's no water, so I figured I would gift you with my amazingly witty sense of humor and play along. Luckyyyyyy!
Why did you put this in the lost and found?



> i would put the thumbs up on that statement based on my personal experience


This Christie lady definitely sucks. Thumbs down.

Women's Kayak Waterfall Record - Women's Cycling Discussion Forums


----------



## Grif (May 21, 2008)

Women should stay home and make dinner. Kayaks are fer men, boys, and eskimo indians!


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Natalie will boof on you, and then you will swim.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Dont feed the troll. Two threads started since this person joined and both are stupid and obvious trolls.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Something tells me the OP got boofed on by a girl in more ways than one and didn't know what to do in either situation!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

There are all kinds of good information one can glean about brown's mentality by this and the other thread that he started. Mainly that parental control of computers in the home may not be a bad thing after all....


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

But this thread brought out grif, it can't be all bad then. After all Thanksgiving is right around the corner. Now where did I put my whistle.


----------



## gnat (Apr 17, 2008)

I agree, women just aren't capable of hucking that shit, especially me. 

_____________________________

Leif and Natalie


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

> especially me.


Its true, gnat, you're a complete an utter disgrace to the female race. I've witnessed your "skills" and it was embarrassing. Just go buy a cute bikini top and call it quits.


----------



## Toni (Sep 18, 2006)

I think Eric Nourse signed up with a new user name...


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

brownthestout4 in bed? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Toni said:


> I think Eric Nourse signed up with a new user name...


Ha! But Eric's too out of touch when it comes to "brownthestout", topical stuff. Sure sounds like his m.o. though.


----------



## gnat (Apr 17, 2008)

ednaout said:


> Its true, gnat, you're a complete an utter disgrace to the female race. I've witnessed your "skills" and it was embarrassing. Just go buy a cute bikini top and call it quits.


You too! During the summer we should spend more time together in string bikinis tanning at the pool.


----------



## mish1100 (Aug 18, 2010)

There are girl kayakers that are just as good as any guy kayaker. The only difference is we look good doing it.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

gnat said:


> You too! During the summer we should spend more time together in string bikinis tanning at the pool.


Finally, this threads goin somewhere.


----------



## Fallingup (Feb 27, 2010)

Whats worse than dirtbag kayakers? Dirtbag kayakers of the female kind of course. Kayaking is lame, and too much work in my opinion. I would rather sit my ass on a raft in a bikini and drink beer all damn day.


----------



## Oneriver (Aug 13, 2010)

If there are no women kayakers, and you spend all your time boating, I don't think I want to know how you got brown on your stout. Remind me not to go on a multiday with you.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

> You too! During the summer we should spend more time together in string bikinis tanning at the pool.


Forget the string bikini ~ entirely too restricting ~ might as well just let natural pfds out for a bit. I mean that's where our real skillz lie, anyway. Plus, I bet it will get better boofs out of the hot dude paddlers, i mean, that's why we're really out there anyway, right?


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Beth, you and Natalie should just give it up. Don't worry about standing on the bank, just stick to running shuttle. When I saw this thread I went and put together some footage we have of Natalie from the past few years. Try to count how many times she flips right over.

Natalie Anderson GP entry and Promo on Vimeo

2:33 is the only real action, by the way.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

leif said:


> 2:33 is the only real action, by the way.


Vivid flashbacks of the M-wave parking lot, a cold sweat settles on my neck. Who am I?

Awesome video, Natalie is a beast!


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

way to represent GNat. don't worry brownsnout you will find girls who that can out paddle one day, and then you won't feel so undersized and inferior. 

Got a lot of gals up here in Idaho that you would eat a twirpy little troll like you for an appetizer.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

> Don't worry about standing on the bank, just stick to running shuttle.


Duh, I just figured we'd shuttle bunny in our bikinis or pfds, whatev...
....and wow...



> 2:33 is the only real action, by the way.


you are ONE LUCKY husband!


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

oh and one other thing...


> Natalie is a beast!


Smauk, do you know absolutely nothing about women? Do not call them "a beast," "beastly," or ANYTHING of that nature....just don't.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

ednaout said:


> oh and one other thing...
> 
> Smauk, do you know absolutely nothing about women? Do not call them "a beast," "beastly," or ANYTHING of that nature....just don't.


Uhhh, Edna, if you look at his avatar you'll see that he honestly thought it was a compliment....


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Good point, Andy, good point.


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

Forget the pool....Andy I need to borrow your raft so we can let the natural pfd's tan on the front of them! Little D to throw down and good tanning scenery on shore, win win for us all!

...at least that ?(beast, really smauk?) fired up gnarrows race. OH wow, back to the 1st post, I found a woman capable of kayaking, sweet!


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

"Miss Representation": Official Trailer - YouTube


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

ski_kayak365 said:


> Forget the pool....Andy I need to borrow your raft so we can let the natural pfd's tan on the front of them! Little D to throw down and good tanning scenery on shore, win win for us all!
> 
> I found a woman capable of kayaking, sweet!


Yada yada yada... you stay in your kayak you scurvy dog! Your Betty can ride down the river on the raft - she should be legal by now! 

But seriously, glad you found a paddlin babe! Here's to rockin women!

-A


----------



## katealta (Mar 23, 2009)

Smauk just thinks beastly is a compliment because he spends so much time around me. I am obviously a beast with my stunningly huge and ripped biceps/body in general, and I am also the coolest, which is why he equates the two.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

katealta said:


> Smauk just thinks beastly is a compliment because he spends so much time around me. I am obviously a beast with my stunningly huge and ripped biceps/body in general, and I am also the coolest, which is why he equates the two.


Don't put words in my mouth! Natalie is beastly, like a wild bear in Alaska is beastly. She hardly understands English (I found this out playing boggle with her). Whenever I'm over for dinner she throws raw fish at me. Seriously, don't ever expect to eat delicious food at that place. 

Kate, you and Natalie should go comb each others armpit hair and snack on your fleas.


----------



## Paulkayaknenninger (Jun 3, 2007)

I thought 15 year old kids used the intraweb for beating off???


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Spencer, you have some pretty weird fantasies.


----------

